# Digitial Camera repair?



## Smiles:-) (Mar 5, 2008)

Anyone know where i can get my digital camera repaired? I'm live near Ibn Battuta Mall.

Thanks


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

There is a store in the Ibn Mall, which specialises in Canon, you can get repairs organised there. Sorry, I can't remember the name of the store, but it has its logo in a bronze colour...


----------



## Man (Nov 30, 2009)

Smiles:-) said:


> Anyone know where i can get my digital camera repaired? I'm live near Ibn Battuta Mall.
> 
> Thanks


You're like my X wife..She'd spend $175 dollars to repair a 3.2 mega pixil camera when they are selling brand new 9.1 mega pixil cameras for for $125 now.. She also thought we could sell a 12 year old computer, and that we should get a VHS VCR repaired..


----------

